# Serbian team



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

.. just lost to nigeria 75-82. 

but who are these guys? darko, kosta perovic and rakocevic are the only guys I've heard of. sad to see their top guys aren't interested.


----------



## v-insane (Nov 5, 2005)

I really dont believe it ...
Serbia loosing !!! And with whom nigeria ? 
The group 1 is a very nice and perfect group  
I watched lebanon vs Vinzuela  .. It was amazing game .. Fadi Scored 35 .. Top Scorer Yet


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That's really cool Lebanon won considering what is going on in their country.

Don't be shocked to see upsets. I'm calling Argentina to get upset in the pre-lim rounds. They'll still advance, but they'll have a loss that you'll go "huh?"

It's a good thing these teams don't play under the pressure that the US plays under.


----------



## Vanapagan (Aug 21, 2004)

Darko sucked so bad today...

To be fair, his teammates didn`t pass him the ball several times when he was wide open, but his performance on the defensive end was just sad. Often he would just stand around and not even contest a shot. When his opponent was one-on-one with him he wouldn`t even lift his arms and would let the opponent shoot over him. :dead:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

el_Diablo said:


> .. just lost to nigeria 75-82.
> 
> but who are these guys? darko, kosta perovic and rakocevic are the only guys I've heard of. *sad to see their top guys aren't interested.*




The opposite is actually true.S&M have jettisoned their veteran stars to build for the future.Not sure why Peja isn't involved as he'll only be around 30 for the Beijing games which is what they have decided to build towards.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Vanapagan said:


> Darko sucked so bad today...
> 
> To be fair, his teammates didn`t pass him the ball several times when he was wide open, but his performance on the defensive end was just sad. Often he would just stand around and not even contest a shot. When his opponent was one-on-one with him he wouldn`t even lift his arms and would let the opponent shoot over him. :dead:


Damn I feel lucky I didn't see the game (bit of Serbian fan) though the bad thing is that since I am going to Russia tomorrow I am pretty positive that I won't see any games


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

One of those Nigerian guys is Cleveland's second round pick from this year.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

Diable said:


> [/b]
> 
> The opposite is actually true.S&M have jettisoned their veteran stars to build for the future.Not sure why Peja isn't involved as he'll only be around 30 for the Beijing games which is what they have decided to build towards.


krstic / jaric / vujanic / radmanovic are too old? even guys like drobnjak won't be more than 33 by 2008. sounds stupid to me, but if that's what they want, who am I to argue..


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

el_Diablo said:


> krstic / jaric / vujanic / radmanovic are too old? even guys like drobnjak won't be more than 33 by 2008. sounds stupid to me, but if that's what they want, who am I to argue..


They had a fight after the European Championship, so half of the team was out of the NT (I think forever). It's better the way it is now, really...


----------



## SianTao (Jul 11, 2005)

Matej said:


> It's better the way it is now, really...


Not by much though, as long as the real cancer (Rakocevic) stays on the team.


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

SianTao said:


> Not by much though, as long as the real cancer (Rakocevic) stays on the team.


True. Everybody who has seen Rakocevic playing knows that this guy is destroying his own NT. He's very selfish player, a lot like Kobe for LA...


----------



## donkihot (Apr 28, 2006)

rakočević is a good player but he only plays for his stats.on every team he has been that team was underachiving (zvezda,real madrid,NT) but he had great stats.i expected much more from miličić but other players are soo f... average.this team will strugle against lebanon and venezuela.

serbian fan


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

i think vujacic is from slovenia so count him out.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> They had a fight after the European Championship, so half of the team was out of the NT (I think forever). It's better the way it is now, really...


yeah, I heard about some incident then, especially about radmanovic.. didn't he spend the whole tournament in the clubs in belgrad? 



lakegz said:


> i think vujacic is from slovenia so count him out.


vujanic =/= vujacic


----------

